# WTB 1898 pneumatic safety parts



## bikedude (Jun 4, 2008)

I am restoring an 1898 American K.O.S. and need a stem and left crank arm.  Pics are attached for style reference only.  Please let me know what you have.  My email address is mcjjj1@comcast.net if you can send pics of what you have.



Thanks!


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jun 4, 2008)

The crank you show in the picture is for the right side.  A picture of the left side showing how it attaches would be most helpful.

I may have the nickel handle bar stem/gooseneck.  What is the diameter of yours.

You can email me at pnfkwfl@yahoo.com

Later,

Scott


----------

